# silvercreek hunting club accepting membership



## dglover (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello, my name is David we are now accepting members for some of the best trophy managed hunting land in northwest georgia we have 4800 acres of great hunting located in Floyd, Polk , and Chatooga counties you can know more about us by logging in to our website at www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com thanks and have a great and safe season


----------



## The Buggman (Apr 6, 2008)

Very interested, I put request for information on the website.  Thanks.

The Buggman


----------

